# Power Outage = Foobar'd DTivo



## funeral (Nov 9, 2003)

Our power went out last night right before New Year's. This morning my DTivo was stuttering at times and with sound dropping out and the picture becoming pixelated. Prior to the outage when rebooting it would sometimes hang at powering up, and sometimes boot all the way through - but the picture/sound never hung. 

Any ideas what the issue may be? The unit in question is a Hughes SD-DVR40 with 4.01 and an upgraded 160GB drive. I have Elseed, TWP, and TServer on the unit, all are working fine. My other unit, a similarly hacked Samsung is working fine without any issues. I have been thinking about starting with a fresh install with the zipper, but I would like to know what the problem is beforehand and attempt to fix it.

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Sounds like it might be a HD dieing.


----------



## funeral (Nov 9, 2003)

I moved a few shows to the other Tivo and did a clear & delete everything then reset the MRV name. So far it has been running about 12 hours without any issue. 
Is there anyway to stress the system aside from recording two shows at once to see if the HD is ok? I figure I will let it run for the week and do a diagnostic on the drive next weekend and zipper it while it is out of the box.

I read through the last 100 days of posts with similar issues and it appears that most blame these issues on the drive, but many have the same problem after moving to a new drive after a clone or even a fresh install. IMO it seems the issues may be related to a corrupt drive, but not necessarily a physically defective one.

Does a clear and delete do any type of repair or does it just delete everything?


----------

